# 43/48 Shield arms mags.



## MurderMeElmo (6 mo ago)

Anyone having issues with the Shield arms mags? Picked up a 43x through blue label and fell in love instantly. I've heard people using these 15 round steel mags that almost look double stack. I guess my question would be do the mags eject ok? Any issues with the rounds feeding or getting stuck in the mags? Just wondering if they're worth the money or if I shouldn't bother at $60 a pop.


----------



## Johwar (Dec 31, 2020)

MurderMeElmo said:


> Anyone having issues with the Shield arms mags? Picked up a 43x through blue label and fell in love instantly. I've heard people using these 15 round steel mags that almost look double stack. I guess my question would be do the mags eject ok? Any issues with the rounds feeding or getting stuck in the mags? Just wondering if they're worth the money or if I shouldn't bother at $60 a pop.


I have experienced zero problems. Had them for a year.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I previously had a Glock 48. And, I looked at these. There ARE a fair amount of people who have had issues, if you look at some of the other gun forums. Personally, I'd just stick with the factory mags.


----------



## MurderMeElmo (6 mo ago)

Hmm maybe I'll just buy one to plink with. I like the idea of the extra rounds but I don't wanna sacrifice reliability.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MurderMeElmo said:


> Hmm maybe I'll just buy one to plink with. I like the idea of the extra rounds but I don't wanna sacrifice reliability.


You also need to change to a metal mag release that they sell if you want to try the mags. Otherwise, it will wear the polymer release and all your mages will drop out of the gun eventually


----------



## MurderMeElmo (6 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> You also need to change to a metal mag release that they sell if you want to try the mags. Otherwise, it will wear the polymer release and all your mages will drop out of the gun eventually


Good to know. Do you know if the metal mag release will wear the factory mags?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MurderMeElmo said:


> Good to know. Do you know if the metal mag release will wear the factory mags?


Yes, I have read others reporting that. You pretty much need to go all in if you want those mags... Since you need to change the mag release. And, if you go back to factory mags, you have to swap the release back.

I will say I like my 4" Shield Plus Perf Center more than the G48 I previously had. It comes with 10 and 13 round mags in about the same size. The trigger is better too, and I love the sights.

I have never been into fiber optic sights before, until I got the Shield Plus Performance Center models. They have metal spirals around the light pips to protect them. Very bright dots too


----------

